

A git workflow for the app store submission process - martydill
http://code-ninja.org/blog/2013/01/27/a-git-workflow-for-the-app-store-submission-process/

======
andymoe
Great article! However please consider updating the examples to use the full
git commands instead of the aliases. I think it would make it more
approachable for beginners.

~~~
martydill
Hey, thanks for the feedback! That's a good idea, I'll switch it over to the
full commands. Cheers!

